# How to stay logged in at Flickr!!!?????!?!?!?!??!?!!11oneoneoneelevenonehun dredandone



## Compaq (Aug 24, 2011)

Each time I go to flickr, I have to log in. I can't save my password. I'm logging in using my google account. I'm so annoyed at this now! It only takes 7 seconds, but it's just sooooo boooooring 

So, how fix? 

Thanks!


----------



## jake337 (Aug 24, 2011)

Are you logged into your google account when you try this?


----------



## mishele (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL (I hope this was helpful!)


----------



## Compaq (Aug 24, 2011)

jake337 said:


> Are you logged into your google account when you try this?



No. I did a test, and it didn't matter. I logged into my gmail, then tried to open flickr but still had to log in!
And as if this isn't enough suffering, each time I press a button on my keyboard, it takes one second until I can use the mouse pad on my laptop! One simple "enter" and I have to wait a second. This happens many times a day!

The seconds are starting to build up! I feel them creeping up behind me and tear me to pieces..


----------



## Overread (Aug 24, 2011)

Check that you've not enabled some strange setting on your browser - such as preventing flickr from giving you cookies (maybe you added flickr to a block list by accident) which would account for the site not preserving your login status.


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 24, 2011)

Do you have private browsing enabled?


----------



## analog.universe (Aug 24, 2011)

My laptop does that, with no explanation, and my desktop doesn't.

I'm just really glad my desktop doesn't  : )

Sorry I don't have anything useful to add, but I tried to figure it out once too, and gave up.


----------



## mc1979 (Aug 25, 2011)

I am having a problem as will, just a little different. For some reason I am having to put my password in 3 times before it will actually start loading up..the first two I have to type email and password and then on the 3rd just password. I'm not sure why, but that has just started with me. It's frustrating when I'm at work!


----------



## loopy (Aug 25, 2011)

I've had that problem too. My flickr is linked to my gmail account and it won't save my password. Even if I'm already logged into Gmail. It's annoying. I also find that it'll log me out unexpectedly.  I didn't have that problem when my account was linked to a yahoo email. I think I'll get a yahoo account just for my flickr, then forward it to my gmail account.


----------



## Compaq (Aug 25, 2011)

Will you then lose your gmail account photos?


----------



## loopy (Aug 29, 2011)

No, just go into your account settings and change your primary email address.


----------

